# Just letting you know



## Bozo (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi Guys

Try Admiral 0800 600 810

For my new import, (R33-GTS) Fully comp, Protected no claims, No Tracker Needed, just CAT1.

Age 34, NO Convictions, No Points, etc..

£830

Breakdown Cover extra 60 notes.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Ohh Thats how old you are then

I wish my insurance was that cheep

Nigel


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Just to top that!*

Just renewed my R33 GTS with Keith Michaels...........

Same age as you Bozo,full no claims,fully comp protected.....................wait fot it...............£690.

chuffed or what!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

I dread to think what mine will be end of Jan 03 - for my R33 GTS

Age: Not telling!

No claims - errrr...3!

No convictions or points!

My Golf last year was a whopping £650.00!!  Better start saving now  

Claire


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Its because.........*

You're so young Claire!

They probably think a school girlie is a liability.
Now into that gymslip please young lady.........ooer


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Its because.........*



paul creed said:


> *You're so young Claire!
> 
> They probably think a school girlie is a liability.
> Now into that gymslip please young lady.........ooer *


(((((((((((BLUSH))))))))))))))) Paul you're so sweet!!!  

Let you into a little secret.....Im older than you!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*yeah! but i'm only 14 really*

I put grey on my hair to kid everyone.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Claire,
I'm reckon you'll be happy with your renewal notice when it arrives, it's getting the first year out the way that matters


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

I hope your right Jason


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Your all old hehehehe and me only 27 (and only just)


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

just got my insurance sorted out for my GTSt

norwich union direct,

age: 28
NCD: 5 yrs
points: none
claims: none


£948


----------



## Martin F (Nov 20, 2002)

Bozo said:


> *Hi Guys
> 
> Try Admiral 0800 600 810
> 
> ...


You may not be singing their praises if you ever have to claim on the policy.


----------

